# X'mas train in shopping plaza



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Recently, Gary and me had set up an X'mas train in shopping plaza. Beside the running layout, there has a display case for HO scale trains. The shopping plaza would like to present some trains in X'mas.























































Hope you all like its


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony, did you guys keep the stock sound system in the Docksider? 

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tony, 

You and Gary did great getting this put in. What great way to promote the hobby. When most of us were young trains in Christmas displays was the norm. Great to see this I been trying to get more of this in local shopping malls. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Greg, we kept the sound when its run. Only switch off the smoke system. We had put the magnet on track for signal the horn and bell.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very professtional looking display, woow.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tony


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great, Tony. 


-Kevin.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I would add some more photos..






















































































































Merry Christmas for all of you ! Hope you like its !!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very well done! Is that in the underground mall near Lotte World?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is a very handsome display. You guys have done a great job. Can you tell me where it is. 
Paul


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Posted By lownote on 23 Nov 2011 04:31 AM 
Very well done! Is that in the underground mall near Lotte World? 




Thank you very much. There is a shopping plaza beside railroad station of Mongkok in Hong Kong.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Posted By bottino on 23 Nov 2011 05:05 AM 
That is a very handsome display. You guys have done a great job. Can you tell me where it is. 
Paul 




Thank you very much. There is a shopping plaza in Hong Kong.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

TonyLou, what an impressive display. You guys out there really know how to put on a show. Simply dazzling and I hope to get out your way sometime.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job. I agree, we need to see more train displays during our Christmas Holidays.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Terrific lookin' display ! A lot of eye-catching seaosnal detail on this . . definitely a lot of planning ad setup put into your display. Did your crew do up what looks to be a preformed display 'benchwork' for your G-gauge presentation, or did mall management do it up for ya thru a third party ? 

Eye-popping display case(s) for the smaller scales too ! 


Merry Christmas 


doug c


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey does anyone know how to create that snow-like surface. It looks rather durable and I like the clean lines. 
Robert


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a specially ordered oversized vignette platform from Lemax or Dept 56  Well done !!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Tony,

Fantastic Display!

Very Well Done.

Jerry


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so any suggestions on how to recreate that snowy looking base?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

There is rattle can paint that simulates textured stone somewhat similiar to their surface, but I don't know off-hand if it comes in white !!? I think you could make the surface even more rough and uneven, if you applied some glue to your initial surface, and then toss on hand-fulls of the grit out of your shop vacuum, press in to stick, gently vacuum or brush off the loose, and then paint !??

doug c


----------

